

Ask HN: Review my startup, FleshEatingZipper - kels

Hey some friends and I started a new site for games, entertainment and tech news. We also have podcasts for the above every week.<p>We started out as just a podcast and have jumped from one site to another and wanted a permanent home.<p>We thought instead of just a podcast we have lots of opinions that we want to share so why not write also?<p>Maybe the market is already saturated with news sites but we've been seeing traffic (not a lot) for being around for 9 days.<p>Our biggest issue we face is we are so small and unknown that we don't know where to get the news like the bigger guys get. We also don't know where to start trying to get game publishers or anyone else in the industry we cover to see if people want to talk on our podcast.<p>Let me know what you think. The site was designed and built in WordPress in 3 days by me.<p>http://www.flesheatingzipper.com
======
guynamedloren
Hey other guy with a girls name :)

I ran through your portfolio so I know you've got some decent design chops (as
you should, designer by trade), so what gives with the design here? I'm not a
professional designer, but when I see poorly designed websites, it's a huge
turn-off.

~~~
kels
Like I said the site was designed and made in 3 days. We were trying to get
something really simple and clean, fast.

------
jinp6301
If you click on an image on a post on the main page, it redirects to the main
page instead of going to the post. I assume you want it to link to the actual
post.

~~~
kels
Yeah, that's an issue I'm working out. When inserting an image WordPress
inserts the URL for the image attachment page so with some help I have a
function that checks for the permalink and puts that in the link box by
default. If the post is a draft it doesn't have a permalink so it just puts
the domain in.

------
imr
Is the name a reference to something? I must be getting old.

~~~
kels
Yeah, the movie There's Something About Mary, specifically this part (23s -
33s) [http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Xuah8LC-
Cw&feature=playe...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Xuah8LC-
Cw&feature=player_detailpage#t=23s)

~~~
yoseph
Are you subversive at all? Anti-establishment?

If not, change your name. No one wants to check out a site that reminds them
of Ben Stiller ripping his ball sack with the zip to his fly. Honestly, I'm
cringing just thinking about it.

~~~
Jsarokin
Unless their into that kinda stuff.

